# WHATS UP WITH UAC?



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I tryed calling them 8 times on saterday around 10:00 they say thye open at ten and they where not. Then we decieded to drive by and see what going on and they just opening the doors around 10:30. we walked in and the place was trashed crap every where beer cans on the counter. I think it was Epek that open the doors. If it was you thanks for helping my buddy out with all of his Q and looking for the fleaching he wanted. thanks But the dud need to get some body to run the business right be fopr he gone out of business. sad to say. Thanks again epek if it was you for your help.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

Gerald went out of town Friday. He's got a new 17yr. Old kid running the place. He was at the Utah Open and got there as fast as he could. He's a good kid and hope he helps UAC out. Haven't been there for a while. 
Just letting you know what I know about Saturday.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks curley


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Who cares???


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Who cares???


all archery hunters. there been two archrey shops close there doors now. so we need more to do the same. as much as I hate uac I could care less. beside the friday night shoot there. that fun and that will be the only think I miss from there if they close there doors.


----------



## Curley (Jan 29, 2008)

In the meantime, while you wait for friday night leagues, The Tooele league is every thursday at the Arena out there 7pm.
There are nightly Datus Leagues both Spots and 3-d
And Nightly leagues at Jakes Archery for those in Utah County.
Ill Probly shoot at all that I can get to!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bwhntr said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares???
> ...


They are not closing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > bwhntr said:
> ...


I know they are not but if he keeps his crap that he doing it wount be long befor it happens.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you serious? Let it go. Nobody cares, he runs a great business, and offers great service. If you don't like it then don't go. Nobody wants to hear your "opinion" of what you saw on here. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

I've been to UAC 3 times in the last two weeks and received GREAT service all 3 times. Thanks UAC!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Gerald is in North Dakota hunting whitetails, just keep your pants on til he gets back.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> Are you serious? Let it go. Nobody cares, he runs a great business, and offers great service. If you don't like it then don't go. Nobody wants to hear your "opinion" of what you saw on here. :roll:


This has nothing to do with what I seen on here at all so dont worry about that.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Gerald is in North Dakota hunting whitetails, just keep your pants on til he gets back.


Dont worry my pant will stay on even when he get back.

All i did was ask what was going on there. so bwhntr dont worry I wount go there for any bow work that needs to be done. also did you not see me tell epec thanks for taking care of my friend and having the dud call him back on the fleachings. I guess not


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

hmmm... -O,-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey! bwhntr, dkhntrdstn, you two play nice or I'm going to clunk your heads together and send you both to bed with no dinner!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hey! bwhntr, dkhntrdstn, you two play nice or I'm going to clunk your heads together and send you both to bed with no dinner!


I'm playing nice. Im letting it go daddy. :lol:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! bwhntr, dkhntrdstn, you two play nice or I'm going to clunk your heads together and send you both to bed with no dinner!
> ...


****, things are really starting to become more clear now. :shock: :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > TEX-O-BOB said:
> ...


dam it I for got i was not post to say anything. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! bwhntr, dkhntrdstn, you two play nice or I'm going to clunk your heads together and send you both to bed with no dinner!
> ...


Tex likes it when you call him daddy?? :shock: :lol:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hey! bwhntr, dkhntrdstn, you two play nice or I'm going to clunk your heads together and send you both to bed with no dinner!


Who you??? Maybe your wife could help you out, because I really doubt you could get er done! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh, I'd get er done... I have tools... :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Oh, I'd get er done... I have tools... :twisted:


lol


----------

